# does stomach vacuum really work?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if its a myth or if stomach vacuum exercise really helps your abs?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

A load of pro's from the 70's and 80's used to do it, and they had smaller waists than a lot of the pro's of today....


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah but everyone says you can't do spot reduction but with this you can lose up to 4 inches of your waist apparently..


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

There's no less fat in the area for doing it. I think it just tightens up all the muscles and therefore reduces the waist measurement.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

nlr said:


> Yeah but everyone says you can't do spot reduction but with this you can lose up to 4 inches of your waist apparently..


Spot reduction refers to localised burning of fat. That is not what vacuums claim are suppose to do, Vacuums tighten up the muscles around the lower trunk, and the muscles move back into the abdominal cavity, squashing the guts.

They do work, but I suspect that the extent of the changes vary from person to person ie( I disagree with the 4 inches bit ).

J


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, I haven't seen 'stomach vacuum' getting mentioned on this forum before.

Would you say its a good exercise for getting a strong core and a good pair of abs?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nlr said:


> Yeah but everyone says you can't do spot reduction but with this you can lose up to 4 inches of your waist apparently..


Whos everyone? its not spot reduction........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

am gonna vacum to fuk and se if i can drop another 4 inches!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

nlr said:


> Thanks for the answer, I haven't seen 'stomach vacuum' getting mentioned on this forum before.
> 
> ...


This has been discussed a few times - checkout these [ here ]

J


----------

